# Shaking my head causes pain in me brain.



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

While drying my hair... I've noticed I get pains from time to time... so i've tried really shaking my head (head banging like those rock star mofos do) and it causes me loads of pain. So is this normal? (what is normal by the way? :mrgreen: )

Just say nah or yah!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

yah!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, I know what you mean Darren/.

When I hit myself in the head with a hammer it really hurts also.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i dunno but it happens to me sometimes


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected]

If youre tense and you try head banging it hurts-im not a head banger lol though i like some metal music..but ive done it mucking about and it really doesnt feel that good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

doh... why you hit one's self with iron hammer? :mrgreen:



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Yes, I know what you mean Darren/.
> 
> When I hit myself in the head with a hammer it really hurts also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

It feels like my brain has no protection around it's selve... so when I shake my head my scull whoops me brain's ass  ... If soom one punches Darren in the head.... my scull whoops my brain... I can't win!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> doh... why you hit one's self with iron hammer? :mrgreen:


Oh no, it's not an iron hammer it's one of those little plastic kids toys, but it really hurts


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

:|


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I would rather see a video of you doing this head banging youre on about Darren.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I sometimes get this to and get blurred vision for a few seconds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way but all youre doing is over observing.Just for you guys I just shook my head in a head banging fashion for a minute and looked like a complete moron just to see what happened....im not dp but it made me Dizzy,made my headache worse,made my vision blurry with floaters and light distortion etc...and gave me whooshing in my ears,its fine,its whats suposed to happen.

Spirit


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Darren + Video = Dirty :mrgreen:



Spirit said:


> I would rather see a video of you doing this head banging youre on about Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I MADE YOU HEAD BANG... i MADE YOU HEAD BANG! lol. If you've already got a headache... it doesn't really count... because it would cause more pain rather then "trigger" it.



Spirit said:


> I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way but all youre doing is over observing.Just for you guys I just shook my head in a head banging fashion for a minute and looked like a complete moron just to see what happened....im not dp but it made me Dizzy,made my headache worse,made my vision blurry with floaters and light distortion etc...and gave me whooshing in my ears,its fine,its whats suposed to happen.
> 
> Spirit


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

its not a painful headache...my mind is racing so i get a dull head....but not a painful headache...it counts damb it


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Nah "excess denied"..."Unlucky - try again" :mrgreen:

C'mon you fookers... does it cause one's brain hurt or just go dizzy? I need dum dum ammo to aim at me doc! :mrgreen:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

My brain hurt when I shoke my head too.

I'm ok now though!

Its normal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Nah "excess denied"..."Unlucky - try again" :mrgreen:
> 
> C'mon you fookers... does it cause one's brain hurt or just go dizzy? I need dum dum ammo to aim at me doc! :mrgreen:


You are being a hypercondriact,the unfortunate fact is that no matter how much reasurence you give a hypercondriac it doesnt help.Giving them reasurence is the worst thing to do really....I know because I have been there and still have my moments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

How do head bangers go on for so long? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

They numb it with drugs?...so all their brain cells pop and it doesnt hurt anymore I ghess...just look at what all this has done to ozzy ozbourne.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Ozzy ozbourne. :arrow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Wonder what his IQ is now?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Wonder what his IQ is now?


prolly between 30-40. something like that


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

AntiSocial said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what his IQ is now?
> ...


Ha!, Irony, it's a beautiful thing


----------

